# is creamed honey worth more than extracted?



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

If Im not mistaken, any extracted type of honey can be made in to creamed honey. I am aware that some types of honey do resist crystallization, though Im sure they can be coaxed (with dextrose if Im not mistaken). Hence making creamed honey requires an extra step when compared to making liquid honey, there by it is often more expensive. Conversely, if you have a honey that takes easily and quickly to crystallizing and is more difficult to keep in liquid form, it may sell cheaper as a creamed honey and more expensive as a liquid. 

Basically, what Im saying is it depends on the honey, and every honey can be creamed.

(Note: I have yet to sell any honey my self creamed or otherwise, Im just going off of what I have seen at the market and what I know of making creamed honey.)

As for the difference between clover, buckwheat, and the such, there are simply differing floral sources which the bees collect nectar from. Each of these nectars has differing flavors and colors and when they are made in to honey they keep some of their characteristics. For more information of differing honey types visit The honey locator or here.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If it takes more work than I want to sell it for more. So I value my creamed honey higher than extracted and sell it for more. Store prices seem to indicate that also.


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

The only way you can really sell spun honey for higher is if it is flavored.But if people will pay more than more power to ya.It does take some work to spin it up thou.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Anything "different" can be sold for "more".
It is a perception thing.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Here in the N GA mountains, I get $4.50 for a 1 lb container of extracted wildflower honey. Creamed honey goes (and I mean REALLY goes!) for $5.00 for an 8 oz container...that figures to 120 a gallon...not too shabby. Also, I carry 3 "flavors" of creamed honey...plain, cinnamon, and raspberry...all sell well.

BubbaBob


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

The secret to creamed honey is getting the small crystals so it is smooth as silk. You need to heat the honey to 140-160 to elimante present crystals, let it cool to 90-95, seed it with a honey like basswood and then cool it to 57 degrees for about 2 weeks. This is really simplified as there is more to it. If Jim is on here maybe he'll talk about the Dyce method. We get .50/lb more for unflavored and .75 for flavored. We sell a ton of it. Many people who don't buy liquid honey will buy creamed.


----------

